# Rolling Relics S.F. Ride



## slick (Jul 8, 2021)

It's that time of year again and it's been awhile to say the least. So...here we go. July 31st, 2021 Saturday, we will meet up in San Francisco at the Hi Dive bar at 9:30am and LEAVE at 10:30am. The Hi Dive bar is located on the Embarcadero at Pier 28 right under the Oakland,Bay Bridge. Directly next door is Reds Java house as well. We usually park right next door in the paid parking lot but that has been taken over as a Covid test spot. I believe it is still occupied at the moment but I'll check. There is a parking lot across the street we can use as well as a few more along the Embarcadero. Our first stop is lunch at Fishermans Wharf so I'd suggest eating early and light. We should be at lunch at 11am. After that we cruise to the Palace of Fine Arts and the Golden Gate bridge and back. So dust off your bikes, check your brakes because there is two hills we walk up, not bad, it is S.F. after all, and get out and RIDE! Chime in if you are making the ride here so I can get a rough headcount. I have about 25 already confirmed on social media. Thanks!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 9, 2021)

Awesome Slick! Good work. I shall be there! And don’t forget folks, a day in S.F. In summer can be 60 degrees, come prepared.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 9, 2021)

70F the high
54F the low


----------



## gkeep (Jul 9, 2021)

Excellent. Thanks for making this happen. I hope I can make it and ride in memory of our friend Mike Leebolt.


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2021)

Also note, there is a Giants game at 1:05pm so get there early and snag parking. I'm sure the lots will fill up fast. Also, the closer you park to the stadium will be more expensive. Even if you guys park closer to Pier 39 and pedal towards us wouldn't be such a bad idea to save on parking fees. The lot next to Reds Java is usually $10 all day if you get there before 10am I believe?? Or was it 9am? I can't recall? The last time I was by there though it was being used for Covid activities so hopefully that will be cleared up by now?? I'll do some research to help you guys out.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 10, 2021)

The parking lot next to Red’s Java House is available, but I’m not sure of the time cutoff for all day parking.




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## gkeep (Jul 21, 2021)

You can park for free over in the Marina District on weekends, about a 3.5 mile ride back along Fishermans Wharf to Reds Java House doing a reverse of the morning ride. So, lots of backtracking but it's free and looking at the street signs on google maps you're good all day on weekends. Not too far from he Wharf area if thats where you end up at the end of the day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2021)

The budget is gonna be tight, but it looks like we're gonna make it! I have a few extra vacation days, so were heading up Thursday and staying in San Carlos for a couple of nights. Just 30 min South of SF. We'll be hanging at Devil's Canyon Brewing Friday afternoon if anyone wants to stop by and have a beer or a bite to eat. They have several food trucks, a few bands and so many delicious fresh brewed beers on tap you'll want to try them all. Message me if you want to meet up. First round is on me!








						Beer Fridays Best Fridays
					

Join us every Friday starting at 4pm!



					www.devilscanyon.com


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2021)

Absolutely love this ride,
especially because it's Sat. in S.F. and Sun. in Marin Co.!
Sunday is Aug.1st: CC monthly ride in Long Beach.
Is anybody doing both?🤪
We're staying home.
I'll be riding to Long Beach.





Missing my Northern rider-friends....🥰


----------



## gkeep (Jul 22, 2021)

DId a little parking recon today since I had to go into the office. Confirming the flat weekend $10 rate by Reds Java House. Parking lot was basically empty today at 1pm. Still pretty much empty office buildings but I did see a few vacationing families walking around. Might be much less traffic along the wharf Saturday then in past years.

P.S. Highs today along the Marina and Crissy Field in the upper 50s. Expect the same Saturday, maybe a 60-62 but probably a windy 56 out by Fort Point and up on the GG Bridge.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 22, 2021)

gkeep said:


> DId a little parking recon today since I had to go into the office. Confirming the flat weekend $10 rate by Reds Java House. Parking lot was basically empty today at 1pm. Still pretty much empty office buildings but I did see a few vacationing families walking around. Might be much less traffic along the wharf Saturday thats in past years.
> View attachment 1450366



No tailgating??


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 22, 2021)

Have you considered having the group take a ferry to the San Francisco Ferry Building, from Alameda?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 25, 2021)

I’m thinking we need some defense for the speeding reckless electric bikes we'll encounter…bear spray?🤣


----------



## kreika (Jul 25, 2021)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I’m thinking we need some defense for the speeding reckless electric bikes we'll encounter…bear spray?🤣




Dress up like hockey players?


----------



## slick (Jul 29, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Have you considered having the group take a ferry to the San Francisco Ferry Building, from Alameda?




Done something similar in the past. Too much extra cash and the waiting time sucks on weekends. Especially for bikes to be brought on board. Limited space and bikes get thrown against any other beater bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2021)

Enjoy the day, guys!
I woke up thinking about you.
It looks like pretty decent weather for a ride.


Be sure and post lots of pics, for the saps that couldn’t be there.



🙄


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)

Parking lot down the road a bit at Embarcadero and Green is $30. all day and is basically empty right now.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)

The ride is shaping up to be quite awesome today! And the sun is out😁


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2021)

I love it!



From Memory Lane, to Sittin on the Dock of the Bay.
Way to go, Tyler!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)

54 bikes today in the Windy City!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)

Some killer aluminum!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks for pictures! Hope to make it to this ride one day


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 31, 2021)

Awesome pictures! Would have liked to have been there, hopefully next year! Been a few years...


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jul 31, 2021)

Great time in the bay. Thanks Slick for puttin on a rad ride. 🤙🏻


----------



## kreika (Jul 31, 2021)

Had a blast today! Great to see everyone! That wind was viscous going across the Golden Gate…


----------



## kreika (Jul 31, 2021)

More pics


----------



## kreika (Jul 31, 2021)

Pics


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice turnout, with a good variety of bikes.
I sure wish I could’ve been there too.
Thanks, for posting the pictures.
Much appreciated!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2021)

Some great high quality shots guys, thanks!


----------



## mrg (Jul 31, 2021)

Great pics, bummed to miss it this year😕, can't wait for next year!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 1, 2021)

Loving those OG paint Rangers, and the Greta Go Getta cycle truck! Somebody smack the gecko off of Gary’s leg!


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2021)

We were led by our great captain on his sea monster.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2021)

We had live ducks for the long voyage


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2021)

Coast is clear


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 1, 2021)

Ltitle bit foggy


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2021)

A few pics from this weekends epic ride. Thanks again Rolling Relics!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 2, 2021)

*Great pictures everyone & a great variety of vintage steel ridden... Wish I could've made this one too... Just not in the cards this year with the CYCLONE COASTER ride the following day down here... Always a good time up there @ this ride with our extended family the ROLLING RELICS... We will do it again soon 

Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## Pondo (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!  Fantastic bikes!  Thanks to everyone for posting the pics.  Looks like it was a fabulous ride.  I couldn't make it this year but next year I'll try to set the date aside.  Thanks to the Rolling Relics!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 8, 2021)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Sorry we missed that ride! We have a vintage bike club in the east bay that we started this year.  We call ourselves the Rusty Relics. We’re a small group (about 10 members). We recently did a ride with the 925 bike life group. They’re mostly stretched modern bikes. They were very welcoming to us joining them on their ride and encouraged us to invite more old school bikes for their next ride. So I would like to invite you all to attend! It’s going to be held on Friday the 13th at 6:30 in Pleasanton Ca! Hope many of you will come!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 11, 2021)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Sorry we missed that ride! We have a vintage bike club in the east bay that we started this year.  We call ourselves the Rusty Relics. We’re a small group (about 10 members). We recently did a ride with the 925 bike life group. They’re mostly stretched modern bikes. They were very welcoming to us joining them on their ride and encouraged us to invite more old school bikes for their next ride. So I would like to invite you all to attend! It’s going to be held on Friday the 13th at 6:30 in Pleasanton Ca! Hope many of you will come!
> 
> View attachment 1459534
> ...



The Rolling Relics ride again in Alameda August 28th. Meet at Petco at Southshore Center at 10 am and ride at 11. Bring out your favorite vintage rider.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 11, 2021)

There will also be new Rolling Relics t-shirts available for sale. See Slick to purchase.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 17, 2022)

Hey is there a ride this year?


----------

